
Show HN: Postmail – Contact forms for static sites - mclifton
https://postmail.invotes.com
======
2manyredirects
I like the idea; more and more I'm finding myself hosting static sites (maybe
with a CMS back-end hosted elsewhere that generates and publishes to S3) and
this is a good solution.

However... the website simply doesn't work. I get the feeling from it I should
be able to simply enter my email address and copy the generated code, yet when
I do so nothing happens, and unless my access token really is `abc123`,
something's not right here!

~~~
mclifton
Did you follow the link sent to your email address? That may be the missing
piece. The front page has an example (maybe it shouldn't be actual text, it
makes it seem like you can copy it).

Once you use the link that's sent to your email address, you should be able to
copy and paste the examples from your personal log-in page.

EDIT: I see why this is confusing, since the textbox doesn't prompt you to
submit. I'm adding submit buttons, they'll be up in a few minutes.

------
headsclouds
Funnel [http://funnelnow.com/](http://funnelnow.com/) does this and more.

Disclosure: it's my company's service which we use daily.

------
shaunpud
I've been using [http://mailthis.to](http://mailthis.to) for a few static
sites.

------
sid-kap
A similar tool is [https://formspree.io/](https://formspree.io/)

